# Teeth Grinding?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I have noticed one of my dogs is always grinding his teethin the front. I checked the teeth in comparison to the other dog I have that is the same age and it has larger teeth in the front and they are pointed instead of flat What can I do to stop the other dog from GRINDING his teeth?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

ease his nerves with them brownies 

but uhm I found this with a google search



> Canine teeth grinding, or bruxism, is a common sign of oral pain or stress and may indicate several different orthodontic issues. Left untreated, it can worsen over time and result in more serious problems for the dog. An associated inflammation of gum tissue is often present and delineates the spots at which misaligned teeth are irritating the mouth.
> 
> Description
> 1. Canine bruxism is characterized by the literal side to side grinding of teeth. It's usually accompanied by a grating sound, although that isn't always the case. Thickened gum tissue on the outside and inside of the mouth often results from the condition and compounds its discomforting effects. The condition usually starts with tooth-to-tooth contact and escalates to tooth-to-soft tissue. In some cases there are no signs of swelling in the mouth, in which case the problem is usually related to the gastrointestinal system.
> ...


I read more info from posts on forums with a lot of people talking about it being stress related and not much you can do other than attempting to give lots of exercise to wear him out.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its a beagle that runs around all day long! he isn't chained or even caged. hmmm. thanks for the post it was really informatine.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yea i didn't dig to much so you may be able to find more specific answers


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i looked a lil but nothing answerd my questions. Still thank you for looking.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yw brother


----------

